# EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

EVGA's RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra comes in at $400, so EVGA isn't asking for a price premium over the Founders Edition. In return, you get a better cooler with fan stop and an overclock out of the box. Just the pricing alone makes this card a strong candidate in the fight against the RX 5700 XT.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra OMG WTF BBQ Edition.

Jokes aside, this is pretty much the card that every other 2060 Super will have to beat. Better than the FE in every metric, assuming EVGA fixes the BIOS power limiter.


----------



## Dante Uchiha (Jul 9, 2019)

@*W1zzard*

You should have already removed these games based on EU4, they are broken, only serve to dilute the advantage that AMD has in the AAA games really played and disrupt the final statistics.

@*W1zzard*

You should have already removed these games based on EU4, they are broken, only serve to dilute the advantage that AMD has in the AAA games really played and disrupt the final statistics.


----------



## renz496 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dante Uchiha said:


> @*W1zzard*
> 
> You should have already removed these games based on EU4, they are broken, only serve to dilute the advantage that AMD has in the AAA games really played and disrupt the final statistics.
> 
> ...


 
so you want TPU to test games that only makes it AMD GPU looks good? like it or not there is tons of games out there  using UE 4 due to the engine popularity among game developer. if you want to leave out all UE 4 games to force more "balance view" when comparing AMD and nvidia GPU then it become selective review.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

Dante Uchiha said:


> @*W1zzard*
> 
> You should have already removed these games based on EU4, they are broken, only serve to dilute the advantage that AMD has in the AAA games really played and disrupt the final statistics.



Lol fortnite and PUBG which use UE4 are still the most popular games out there. Just so you know UE4 will be in:
The Outer Worlds
Borderlands 3
Jedi: Fallen order
S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2
FF VII remake
Just go back to any AMD loving site you are from.


----------



## Dante Uchiha (Jul 9, 2019)

renz496 said:


> so you want TPU to test games that only makes it AMD GPU looks good? like it or not there is tons of games out there  using UE 4 due to the engine popularity among game developer. if you want to leave out all UE 4 games to force more "balance view" when comparing AMD and nvidia GPU then it become selective review.



Without heavy otmization in the drivers and in the game code, the UE4 games definitely runs poorly and underutilized AMD GPUs. Just look at the performance of the Radeon VII and RX 5700 XT:


----------



## z1n0x (Jul 10, 2019)

Nothing surprising about AMD performance or lack thereof in Unreal Engine based games.
I think, Tim Sweeney and Jen-Hsun Huang shared one too many handshakes.

Remember the Titan X circus at the State of Unreal Engine at GDC 2015? 

https://legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/sweeny-titanx.jpg



Spoiler









Edit: Oh, and please don't tell me, how AMD doesn't want to optimize their drivers for Unreal Engine, or it's unwilling to work with Epic to improve the performace of one of the most popular game engines in the world on AMD hardware.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 10, 2019)

Dante Uchiha said:


> Without heavy otmization in the drivers and in the game code, the UE4 games definitely runs poorly and underutilized AMD GPUs. Just look at the performance of the Radeon VII and RX 5700 XT:
> 
> View attachment 126495
> View attachment 126496



Real men play videogames, boys play benchmarks. And a lot of videogames run on UE4. So go back to playing in your pool of fanboy tears with the other boys.


----------



## Dante Uchiha (Jul 10, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Real men play videogames, boys play benchmarks. And a lot of videogames run on UE4. So go back to playing in your pool of fanboy tears with the other boys.


Ok, I am an AMD fanboy with Nvidia and Intel hardware.

I really don't understand the motive of this toxic speech ( that sounds like something a fanboy would do). I seem to have offended someone in your family.  "Real men " are clever and use logical arguments, not offenses ((because of companies).

Independently the engine, using broken games with high discrepancy hinders the final average by diluting the statistics, that's a fact, nothing will change that.  @W1zzard


----------



## nguyen (Jul 11, 2019)

Still better than "optimized" game with 0 players lol. If anything I would rather see Fortnite, PUBG, Apex Legends, GTA V, etc...benchmark rather than trash AAA games no one cares anymore (Ashes of Singularity, Deus Ex...). Also did you know going by the list of games with most players on steam are dominated with Nvidia games.


----------

